# What kind of Vacuum do you Use?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

There was another post about setting up polls for this ... so, I've done it! Sorry, but I couldn't think of other brand names than Bissell. I have a Bissell bagless & it does a good job. I know that a regular bag vacuum would be full every day!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we got the dirt devil for pets as a wedding gift. so far it has lasted 4 months of daily use & still going strong. i'm very happy with it, i love the brush attachment with the spinning head, perfect for cleaning the car and furniture.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a Dyson my first one lasted about 7 years it was still ok but i got a newer version which is a better design handle on it.

Maggie


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

We have a Bissel (I forget which one, just bought it last year), it works great, only problem is, it doesn't fit under the beds... 

But its pretty good at picking up dog hair.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We just have a generic Dirt Devil.... it works okay....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> We have a Bissel (I forget which one, just bought it last year), it works great, only problem is, it doesn't fit under the beds...
> 
> But its pretty good at picking up dog hair.


I'm with you there - I have a line where I can vacuum the hair under the bed - the inside is furry! Both my boys LOVE to crawl under the bed - mind you, it doesn't help that my granddaughter is under there in her fort! Hey, it's a furry fort!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I have 2 orecks one for upstairs and the other for downstairs the one for my downstairs has a 25 year warranty on it and with my 3 girls and all their hair I need it!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted Other and Satisfied.

I have a Kenmore Progressive Upright Vacuum with Inteli-Clean System (model# 35923) that consumer reports rated very well, so I bought it and love it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have the Bissell Powerforce and it works pretty good.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a Beam central vac system and think it is great, however, I have to move the bed to clean.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Miele canister vacuum S5580? High end, light weight, cloth bags, HEPA filter, picks up everything so my black sweater doesn't


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I just bought my Dyson last night..the DC07 from Target, it was on clearance. I had to wait to reply today, because to be totally honest, I was highly disappointed, it was hardly picking anything up and I was ready to take it back. My DH called Dyson and they told him what the cause of the problem was, he got a screwdriver, tightened something around the roller bar and yikes...sunction! Maybe too much for my rugs, I may have to switch it to floor.

It was taking me well over an hour every day just to vacuum my family room (area rugs and wood floors) with my little $69.00 Eureka Optima..I have to buy a new one every 8-10 months, hopefully this new vacuum will last long enough to be worth the price.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Panasonic upright...still sucking up everything in it's path after 15 years! Might be older. I can't remember. It's nice and light weight, too...


----------



## jlehigh (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a 5 year old Kenmore that does a poor job, and since I just got my golden puupy 3 weeks ago, I am looking into getting an Electrolux Oxygen Ultra... anyone else have a newer model Electrolux? Seems like more of a budget vacuum in the high-end market as an alternative to Dyson or Oreck...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cheap and happy


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dyson Animal............. bought it two years ago...

AMAZING!!!! at what that thing sucks....... :yuck:

Ive used only Electrolux my entire life....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I use a Dyson cannister vac now...but still am a Miele girl. I have the Dyson, a Miele, a Kenmore and a Sanitaire (I went on a little vacuum binge!) The Dyson cannister does a fine job - it may not be as effective on the oriental carpets as the Miele, but it's very flexible and can get under just about everything. The BIGGEST drawback though is that the cord is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too short!


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Bought a Dyson 'Animal' and it sooks up the hairs great. Keeps needing emtied though! Also just bought a Bissell carpet and rug steam washer - can't believe the dirt that has come out of the rugs!!!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Dyson Animal...other than a couple of breakage problems (fully covered by warranty) it works like a dream. In fact, it proves how cheap the carpet they use in the bedrooms of our apartment is, as every time I vacuum in there, it pulls up as much carpet fiber as it does dirt!


----------



## mssbailey (Jan 21, 2008)

I have an Oreck. I love it...we have hardwood floors and four dogs. Works better than my Kirby ever did.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the Dyson Animal. When I bought it, it was the strongest one they had... I swear that it would suck the skin off of a cat! I LOVE IT. I have to use it everyday with two Goldens running everywhere. I can reach anywhere I need to. 

The only problem is that I had old carpet on my screened in porch... when I held the vac still for a moment, it pulled the carpet up.... So, I had to get new carpet! 

But it does well on the carpet, in their crates, and on my hardwoods.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a Beam central vac system. Even after double vacuuming, when I use the Bissell shampooer gets lots of little fur wads. So I think it must not suck that good.

Would love to try out a Dyson - - can they be rented?? I don't know of anyone who has one.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Had a bissell and it was crap.
then bought a dirt devil and that is crap. 
going to have to save up my money and get a dyson...but that will probably take another year or so!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently got the Bissell Lift-Off and .... I had no idea that I had so much dog hair left in my carpets. As long as I empty the container every time I vacuum, it does not make a mess. I had a 10 year old I don't remember what kind that clearly petted the carpets more than it vacuumed them.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have the Dyson DC17 Absolute. It's excellent!! I have all of the attachments that the Animal has, plus one. I'd really like to get myself the feather duster thing tho! I love the fact that I just push a button to remove the canister from the handle, and then place it over a trashcan and click the red button. The dirt drops out of the bottom directly into the trashbag. I never touch the thing!

We also have a Kirby, which is also just amazing....but it's heavy and has bags.


----------



## jbold (Feb 14, 2008)

We have a Dyson Animal... and wow does that thing shock us every time we use it. We have 3 cats in addition to our golden, Maddie, and vacuum the house about once a week... and we fill up the container just about every time! You'd think we had never vacuumed the floors before! The whole house feels cleaner when we're finished, though.  Definitely worth it.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Dyson Animal...other than a couple of breakage problems (fully covered by warranty) it works like a dream. In fact, it proves how cheap the carpet they use in the bedrooms of our apartment is, as every time I vacuum in there, it pulls up as much carpet fiber as it does dirt!


I have that problem too. I seem to pick up carpet fibers everytime I run it in my office, I really need to replace this stupid carpet. I also have a Dyson Animal which I love!!! No hempa filters to replace, just give it a good cleaning every once in awhile and that does the trick. I have had cheap vacuums before and I was buying a new sweeper every year but since I have this Dyson I have had it for about 4 years now. Dyson is well worth the money.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I have a Miele I have had for 11 years*

It's on it's third golden. There have been two trips to the repair shop during that time. The last was caused when a certain golden puppy chewed thru the cord to the powerhead, bad Disco lol. It's a great machine, well dsigned and easy to use.


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

We have a Hoover, it sucks.

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA*

sorry :doh: .....I couldn't resist.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I have a Rainbow. It really sucks everything up but it is such a pain in the a$$ to set it up for use and then empty out again that I find myself putting off vacuuming until I can't put it off any longer. I used to vacuum everyday with my Kirby. It was *heavy* and it wasn't self-propelled so I finally traded it in for a newer version which I hated. That's why I ended up with a Rainbow which I hate, too. I am still searching for a vacuum that I will love and is easy to use.

I also had an Oreck which was really easy to use and did an O.K. job. I'm sorry that I traded it in when I bought the Rainbow. The Oreck doesn't come with attachments so you really need a second vacuum to do detail work with.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I have the Dyson DC17 Absolute. It's excellent!! I have all of the attachments that the Animal has, plus one. I'd really like to get myself the feather duster thing tho! I love the fact that I just push a button to remove the canister from the handle, and then place it over a trashcan and click the red button. The dirt drops out of the bottom directly into the trashbag. I never touch the thing!
> 
> We also have a Kirby, which is also just amazing....but it's heavy and has bags.


Question...I just got my DC17 and it picked up alot of stuff....but it didnt seem as powerful as I thought it would be...people saying it sucks off pieces of carpet...ours didnt and some times in the canister the stuff didnt spin at all, it was full of hair and dirt but I thought it was going to cyclone in the canister....is mine normal?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I am still searching for a vacuum that I will love and is easy to use.
> 
> I also had an Oreck which was *really easy to use *and did an O.K. job. I'm sorry that I traded it in when I bought the Rainbow. The Oreck doesn't come with attachments so you really need a second vacuum to do detail work with.


After posting this answer I decided to get myself another Oreck...I ordered the Oreck XL Ultra. The Oreck doesn't have attachments (the little compact canister that they give you for free, which does have attachments, is junk) but I did like how easy my Oreck was. I'll just use my Rainbow or Kirby when I need to use attachments or when I want to do a deep cleaning.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, I just broke down and bought a Dyson Animal Absolute DC17 today. I have always had a 2 story house, but one vacuum was enough since I rarely did it on my own outside of the housekeeper visits. Now with two furry beasts, I do it daily and could no longer stand hauling the vacuum up and down the stairs. 

I think the Dyson will take some getting used to (hooking up the attachments, using the wand, etc.) but I like the way it cleans. 

I took a picture for you all . My cleaning folks came two days ago. It's just me and the dogs and this is just the family room/kitchen contents from the first time I used the vacuum. I do not currently have a rug in the room and the floors are all stone. Normally I vacuum daily, but I didn't yesterday. Not only is that a lot of hair considering I brush each of them outdoors daily and it was vacuumed 2 days ago, but it's hard to see, but that's 2 inches of dust too. Ew!:


P.S. - I got it at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. Don't forget your coupon if you go there. I saved $110. off the $549. price.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

**** ceci, i'd be scared to see how much that would vacuum off my floor


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> **** ceci, i'd be scared to see how much that would vacuum off my floor


Nasty, huh, Marlene? I know I probably sound a little obsessive to some people with the daily vacuuming, but I swear I would be up to my ankles in fur and dirt in a week if I didn't! I have the back french doors open all day so the breeze and the dogs coming in and out bring all sorts dirt inside (they walk in the planters a lot). I can't stand the way a gritty, dirty floor feels on barefeet. I got the chills just typing that :no:. They are definitely grit-free now...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Celeigh said:


> I took a picture for you all . it's hard to see, but that's 2 inches of dust too. Ew!:
> .


If you think that's disgusting you should see how that much fur and dirt look when it's sitting in the canister of water that the Rainbow uses to catch the stuff....:eyecrazy: :vomit:..I have to carry the canister of water outside to my compost pile and dump it. After all of the fur and water dump out there is still an inch (it seems) of silt at the bottom...you need to add more water, swirl it around and dump it again. I can't wait for my Oreck to get here. The things we do for our dogs....:


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I got a Bissel Pet Hair Eraser, I love it! It does so much better than my Hoover did! I pull out everything, so when you walk up the steps and look over the carpet you no longer see the dog-hair forest!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't vacuum at all. I just let it be.:yuck:


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

jak_sak said:


> I don't vacuum at all. I just let it be.:yuck:


haha ewwwwwwwww :yuck:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We have a bagless * Dirt Devil* and we LOVE it !!!!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Kirby and I love it! It not only functions as a vacuum it is a carpet cleaner as well. I think it was worth every penny...well almost


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_I have a Dirt Devil Featherlite upright and a Sears cannister vac, which is twenty seven years old and still going strong._


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I have two Sears canister vacs and love them. So much so that my suctionless Dyson is collecting dust in the garage.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a little trick if you do get a Dyson DC17........

The roller blade is going to "clog" with hair. It's the #1 complaint about the Dyson.

But........there's an easy easy easy way to remove it without touching the thing. No cutting, no pulling.

I've found that if you put the vacuum on a hard floor (don't do this on a shiny hardwood floor...it'll mark it), like tile or something of the sort, then turn the beater bar ON as if you were vacuuming carpets.

Roll around the floor for about 30 seconds to a minute, and turn off. The hair will be gone....all sucked up into the canister!!


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

We got a Dirt Devil Pet Purpose bagless one recently that worked great, until the belt broke 1 1/2 weeks in. I called and complained and they are sending several belts our way (and some filters - it pays to complain). Until we get them, I'm using a brush to pick all the hair off the main carpets - what a pain!


----------

